# Sandwich Fillers



## Anazoth (Jan 6, 2013)

A few months ago I started working in the security industry. Most of my shifts include looking after properties / banks etc and keeping an eye on CCTV. I usually end up at a garage before work spending over £3 for a sandwiche followed by a bunch of junk food, needless to say, the pounds are piling on lol.

I want to start bringing my own lunches into work to stop me from visiting garages, they are too tempting! 

Anyone got any ideas / recipes for some nice sandwich fillers or any general ideas for work lunches in general? What do you bring to work / make for your other half? 

Low fat would be an advantage haha


----------



## forty_caliber (Jan 6, 2013)

Bread has lots and lots of carbs.  For a more diet friendly sandwich try getting some of those flat deli rounds at the store.  

When you make your deli round sandwich, use little or no dressing.  a few slices of lean ham or turkey and a slice of white cheese like swiss will keep you from adding too many hidden carbs. 

Take along a container of raw veggies, carrots, cukes, celery, cherry tomatos instead of chips.  Carry an apple or other fruit for dessert instead of pudding or pie. 

What do you normally order at the garage?
.40


----------



## Anazoth (Jan 6, 2013)

Are deli rounds like english muffins? No idea what those are sorry lol.

Just junk basically, fatty sandwiches, crisps, chocolates, biscuits (cookies) etc


----------



## forty_caliber (Jan 6, 2013)

Here you go.  They should be in the bread aisle.


----------



## Anazoth (Jan 6, 2013)

I'll have a look for them, i don't think we have them over here though :p


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 6, 2013)

Pitas and tortillas would be a good sub for bread too.  If you want to go really skinny, you could use well-dried lettuce leaves as wraps.  if you can, pack wet and dry stuff separately.  You can get nice lunch boxes that will keep stuff cold.  Soup or juice in a thermos is good.

Along with .40’s recs, maybe take a can of tuna, some pickles, lean ham, turkey or roast beef, hummus, and as .40 mentioned, lots of precut veggies and fruit.  Some Ranch dip.  Packets of mustard.  Some almonds, peanuts, dried fruit, cereal for snacking, peanut butter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 6, 2013)

Get a Mr. Bento Lunch Jar, they are thermal and will keep homemade foods hot or cold.  Or any type of lunch box...I love lunch boxes.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 7, 2013)

I pack lunches for my kids and sometimes my husband (he doesn't always want lunch, he likes the junk at the garage lol!)

Using a Low GI seeded bread prevents soggy sandwiches and it's healthier, rye bread is also a good option. Use thin slices of low fat ham, chicken and beef instead of processed cold cuts. 

A few sandwich ideas....

Rye bread with Hot English or German Mustard, Low fat Ham or Beef and some sauerkraut on the side.

Low GI seeded bread with cucumber, lettuce, tomato and chicken, tuna or ham.

Wholewheat bread with finely grated mozzarella, sliced tomatoes and a few slices of pickled Jalapeno's.

Low GI seeded bread with a bit of finely grated sharp cheddar mixed with a bit of cottage cheese and diced apple (this sounds strange but it's delicious!)

Rye bread with smoked salmon slices, cottage cheese or low fat mayo, lettuce and few chopped capers.

For snacks I usually add fresh whole fruit, a few nuts, pots of low fat yogurt, dried fruit, light crackers and veggie sticks with hummus for dippping.
You can also make healthy salads with added tuna, chicken strips, beef strips etc.
Pack in an airtight lunchbox with all the wet ingredients at the bottom and only mix when eating.
Cold pasta salad with lemon and olive oil dressing instead of mayo, some chopped tomato, cucumber, celery, grated carrot, peas, corn, diced peppers, radishes, chopped mango, peaches, pineapple, diced ham, chicken, turkey, tuna, salmon, lean beef etc. In any combination you like.
Hope something here helps!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 7, 2013)

Which country are you in? That can help when we are recommending products .

How about alternating so you don't have bread every day ? What about a home made pasta salad or a brown rice salad, or home made soup you can take in a flask . Definitely incorporate some fruit and healthier snacks too .


----------



## Anazoth (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone ^_^ Very helpful!

I'm in ireland, i'm not exactly looking to lose weight, just don't want to put any more on haha. I really appreciate the help, thanks for the detailed post snip, I love pastas, might start taking those to work with me as a change haha.

@princessfiona, i have thermo flasks + lunch boxes ^_^

The reason i want to make my own lunches is that i tend to cover 12 and 15 hour night shifts and a good portion of the places have vending machines and as i said, i also tend to hit the garage aswell. It's a waste of money and pretty unhealthy eating that stuff in bulk. Not the first time i've went to a garage and spent £10 on junk.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 7, 2013)

Anazoth said:


> Thanks everyone ^_^ Very helpful!
> 
> I'm in ireland, i'm not exactly looking to lose weight, just don't want to put any more on haha. I really appreciate the help, thanks for the detailed post snip, I love pastas, might start taking those to work with me as a change haha.
> 
> ...


 
Always glad to help 
I figured if you're working long hours and working hard you wouldn't want to eat rabbit food


----------



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2013)

When I worked construction sandwiches got boring fast. Changing breads helped. So did adding tomato, which I kept separate and added on right before eating. It made the sandwich taste fresher. I also went through a cracker phase, which really worked well to add some variety. I could choose among several styles of crackers, cut some pepperoni or summer sausage into pieces, different cheeses, and eat that instead of a sandwich. If you like pepper cheeses, pepperoni and hot stuff you will find it curbs your appetite more quickly. Anything spicy will. Veggies with some kind of dip is nice, too. IMO there is only so much you can do with sandwich fillings for the lunchbox, unless you have some way of heating them.


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Try to have a big meal before you go to work. Make some soup and take it in a thermos. Fill your pockets with healthy snacks. 'Nibble' during your shift. Don't carry any money that the vending machines accept.......that's the key!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 7, 2013)

I used to take hard boiled eggs, cans of smoked mussels/oysters to work with me. Nuts (peanuts, etc.), air popped popcorn. I tend to stay away from bread, so my sandwiches were salad wraps.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 7, 2013)

Eggs, good one. I used to take hardboiled eggs, too.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 7, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Eggs, good one. I used to take hardboiled eggs, too.


I used to put them in ziplock bags, add S&P, and a few drops of EVOO. I also used to bring lots of fruit (tangerines, etc.) peeled and ready to eat in ziplocks, and celery and carrot sticks.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jan 7, 2013)

Different breads is a good idea there is such a variety now, things like pitta pockets and wraps are great . You will save money too and be healthier .


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 7, 2013)

Tuna and salmon salad are great with crackers. No soggy bread, then.  The reason I like lunch boxes, is with a few airtight containers that fit you can take a steak dinner with you, or leftovers of a home cooked meal.  Lots of healthy snacks, peanut or any nut butter will fill you nicely without resorting to vending machines.


----------

